# Do you guys use the single fan controllers than come with new fans? And where?



## MaestroDT (Oct 4, 2009)

I just got a couple GELID Fans and they come with this mini single speed controller

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=13&id=37

Its obvious how it works... but where exactly is it supposed to go? Sit in the bottom of the case? External? I mean, nothing seems obvious to me.

Currently I don't have it hooked up since this fan plugs straight into my motherboard... but if I wanted to use this where would I put it?

I don't have enough money to buy a separate multi-controller right now, but eventually I will.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo MaestroDT and welcome to TSF :wave:

I'd guess it would sit on the bottom of the PC case, from what little there is of the PDF user-manual. Once it's connected, it acts as a 'preset' type of controller, rather than a variably adjustable one that usually sits in a spare drive bay.

It would seem tricky to adjust correctly though, you'd need to open the side panel to adjust the speed correctly, but that would alter the internal temperatures, when the case is closed up again - It would take a lot of trial-and-error to get it right.

Depending on which motherboard you have and where the fans are mounted, you might not need the controller, if you have spare fan-control sockets on your motherboard - The mobo can control the fan speed/temperature as required, for a lot of instances.


----------



## MaestroDT (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!

Yeah, I guess it is better connected solely to my mobo fan-control socket, I wasn't thinking about it not being variably adjustable. 

It more or less was a small point of fascination, as in, "Where the hell would I even put this if I was going to use it?"

And yeah, they're PDF guide is... kind of useless =P


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have been using these fans for a few years now and really like them.
They are well made, move lots of air and many come with their own controller.
The controller can be mounted in either a pci slot on the back of the case or in a floppy bay in the front depending on which one you get.
The controllers are well made and a small adjustment can be made that would often not be possible with other controllers of lessor quality.
The one I have has 2 spots on the plate to enable putting another controller on the same face plate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090573 50002031&name=Silverstone


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The PCI slot idea is an excellent one. It's not the most accessable place to put a controller but it's better than opening your case each time. My case has a single controller knob for all 5 fans that's built-in. Other solutions would include a 5 1/4 bay controller. I'd get one but I only seem to find controllers with the mini 4-pin plugs and all my fans use regular MOLEX connectors.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

The above fans use a molex connection for the power.
Actually I think they have several different options.
This is similar to the one that Im using now except mine is the 120mm.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220023
Notice the extra holes for additional controllers and the molex to mini 4 adapter..

With just a very quick look I didnt see one with the extra holes in the bay controller but It would only require a drill to change that.

On a side note I found that since my BIOS reset jumper is so hard to get to, I put a switch onto a mini 4 plug so that I could reset the BIOS without pulling my video card.


----------

